# Toilet Leaking



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

On our last trip I noticed wet on the floor around the toilet. Cleaned it and let everyone know so they could keep an eye on it. Flush after flush nothing. The only thing I noticed was when I rubbed my finger under the flush step it was a little wet. At first I wanted to blame my 6 year old boy, but this time I don't think it's him. Any suggestions. Man, I'm addicted to this website.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

We had the same experience when our OB was new. Tighten up around the base mount and flush mechanism and that may take care of it.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

SouthLa26RS said:


> We had the same experience when our OB was new. Tighten up around the base mount and flush mechanism and that may take care of it.


thanks will do.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

BETTER AIM??


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't offer help, but







I can't stand the thought of a leaking toilet!!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

weekendwarrior said:


> On our last trip I noticed wet on the floor around the toilet. Cleaned it and let everyone know so they could keep an eye on it. Flush after flush nothing. The only thing I noticed was when I rubbed my finger under the flush step it was a little wet. At first I wanted to blame my 6 year old boy, but this time I don't think it's him. Any suggestions. Man, I'm addicted to this website.


What brand of toilet is in your TT? We had a cracked water valve in our SeaLand toilet (foot pedal flush). The loose fittings sounds like a good start though.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

My sealand foot flush also developed a leak. After a bit of checking, discovered it was a leak in the valve. Tightening the old one didn't help so I put on a new one and no leaks since. 
Also had water leaking out of the bowl over a period of time. My service guy said the o-ring needed cleaning and gave me a kit that the sealand makes to clean it.

Dave


----------

